# ημερολόγιο & μητρώο έργου



## Ambrose (Nov 6, 2008)

Με απασχόλησε η αντιστοιχία αυτών των όρων στα Αγγλικά. Το ΙΑΤΕ δίνει project calendar, αλλά δεν με ικανοποιεί.

Ημερολόγιο του έργου με την έννοια του άρθρου 33, Π.Δ. 609/85:

"Για κάθε εργολαβία, με μέριμνα του αναδόχου τηρείται ημερολόγιο σε βιβλιοδετημένα διπλότυπα αριθμημένα φύλλα. Το ημερολόγιο συμπληρώνεται καθημερινά και αναγράφονται σ' αυτό στοιχεία για τις καιρικές συνθήκες που επικρατούν, αριθμητικά στοιχεία για το απασχολούμενο προσωπικό κατά κατηγορίες, τα χρησιμοποιούμενα μηχανήματα, τα προσκομιζόμενα υλικά, τις εκτελούμενες εργασίες με συνοπτικό τρόπο, τις εργαστηριακές εξετάσεις, τις εντολές και παρατηρήσεις των οργάνων επίβλεψης, τυχόν έκτακτα περιστατικά και κάθε άλλο σχετικό με το έργο σημαντικό πληροφοριακό στοιχείο."

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι στην Αγγλική γλωσσική πραγματικότητα, το project calendar που δίνει το ΙΑΤΕ είναι ουσιαστικά το χρονοδιάγραμμα (time schedule) του έργου. Οπότε, ψάχνοντας μας μένει το project log (book).

Και το μητρώο, τι γίνεται; Το μητρώο ουσιαστικά καθορίζεται από την εκάστοτε σύμβαση (ως προς τα περιεχόμενα), αλλά σε κάθε περίπτωση είναι αρχεία που καταγράφουν τα βασικά στοιχεία του έργου όπως κατασκευάστηκε, διαγράμματα απαλλοτριώσεων, σχέδια με τις διαστάσεις που εφαρμόστηκαν κλπ. Μέχρι στιγμής, το βλέπω να αναφέρεται ως "project records". Δεν ξέρω αν έχει κανείς άλλος καμιά καλύτερη ιδέα...


----------



## NadiaF (Nov 6, 2008)

Log = Ημερολόγια
Register / Registry = Μητρώο


----------



## nickel (Nov 6, 2008)

Συμφωνώ ότι το log book είναι το ημερολόγιο όπου καταγράφεται η καθημερινή πρόοδος των εργασιών.







Το μητρώο είναι συλλογή εγγράφων ή βιβλίο όπου καταγράφονται τα έγγραφα που εκδίδονται; Το register μπορεί να είναι μια υπηρεσία εκτός εταιρείας που καταγράφει την έκδοση εγγράφων. Αν το μητρώο του έργου που τηρεί η εταιρεία είναι η συλλογή των εγγράφων, νομίζω ότι θα περιοριστείς στο (set of) project records. Αν είναι βιβλίο μητρώου, τότε θα πεις register of project records / documents / documentation files.


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 6, 2008)

Λοιπόν, για το μητρώο -ευτυχώς- βρήκα αυτό:

Το Μητρώο του Έργου αποτελεί την *«Τεχνική Εικόνα» *του έργου, αφού εμφανίζει τον τρόπο που *τελικά κατασκευάστηκε αυτό *και _περιέχει όλες τις βασικές και αναγκαίες κατασκευαστικές πληροφορίες για να εξυπηρετηθεί, σε μεγάλο βαθμό, η συνήθης συντήρηση του και η άμεση λήψη μέτρων σε περίπτωση βίαιων φαινομένων (φυσικών και μη)._ Ειδικότερα περιλαμβάνει:

1. Πίνακα απογραφής, που εμφανίζει περιληπτικά τα επιμέρους έργα, εγκαταστάσεις, εξοπλισμό κλπ., που συγκροτούν το όλο Έργο.
2. Πλήρη σειρά των σχεδίων του έργου, με τις διαστάσεις που τελικά εφαρμόστηκαν και που ενδεικτικά και όχι περιοριστικά θα πρέπει να περιλαμβάνουν :Οριζοντιογραφία, μηκοτομή, τυπικές διατομές των οδικών έργων (με ανάλυση της δομικής διαμόρφωσης των κατά τμήματα οδοστρωμάτων)) διατομές και λεπτομέρειες του συνόλου των έργων σε κατάλληλες κλίμακες των επιμέρους έργων, που θα αποδίδουν τη θέση, τη μορφή, τυχόν ειδικά τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά τους. καθώς και τις συνθήκες λειτουργικότητας τους.
3.Τεύχος στοιχείων υψομετρικών αφετηριών με ενδεικτικά σχέδια της θέσης τους.
4. Τεύχος συνοπτικής παρουσίασης όλων των ερευνών πεδίου και εργαστηρίων (γεωτεχνικές έρευνες, γεωλογικές έρευνες και μελέτες).
5.Τεύχος για όλες τις δοκιμές και διαδικασίες Ποιοτικού Ελέγχου.
6.Περιγραφική έκθεση των κυρίων φάσεων εργασιών, των μεθόδων που χρησιμοποιήθηκαν, των δυσκολιών κλπ.

Ιστορικότητα του Μητρώου Έργου :

"Το Μητρώο Έργου, ήλθε να καλύψει την ανάγκη συστηματικής καταγραφής των πλέον ουσιωδών στοιχείων της κατασκευής και να επιλύσει το μείζον θέμα της διαχείρισης του μεγάλου όγκου εγγράφων και σχεδίων που παράγονται κατά την κατασκευή των Έργων και συμπεριλήφθηκε στα Τεύχη Δημοπράτησης από τις αρχές της δεκαετίας του 1990. Σημειώνεται ότι μέχρι σήμερα, ουδέποτε αμφισβητήθηκε η σχετική δαπάνη."


----------



## nickel (Nov 6, 2008)

Γιά μελέτησε τώρα και αυτή τη σελίδα:
http://isb.wa.gov/tools/pmframework/projectclosure/archive.aspx


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 6, 2008)

Καλό μου ακούγεται και ακριβές. Κοίταζα κι αυτά, αλλά το archive μου φαίνεται καλύτερο..


----------

